# What temp to cook a fattie to?



## pandemonium (Nov 7, 2009)

maybe someone can add that info to the sticky? i can find the info anywhere?


----------



## gramason (Nov 7, 2009)

165 or higher


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks have a bacon egg and cheese one smoking mmm


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 7, 2009)

Ive never taken temp on any of my fatty's. I just smoke it at 225-250 for at least 3 but no more than 4 hours and pull em off. I usually do them by sight. I wait for the bacon to become nice and dark brown and crispy. But thats just my taste. Good luck! I LOVE a good fatty!!


----------



## ddave (Nov 7, 2009)

What he said.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Well, it's not too late to start. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Although I would say at those times and temps you'll probably be okay.  Nice to be sure though.  Only takes a seconds and it beats the hell out of crapping it out at high velocity the next day. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 7, 2009)

LOL!!! Your right Dave. I like to enjoy my meat. Not just rent it for a short period of time.....


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 7, 2009)

Nicely Put...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have always taken my fatties to atleast 165 is a good safe temp. Also you have to make sure what  you stuff inside the fattie is atleast par cooked if not cooked all the way too.


----------



## smokewatcher (Nov 8, 2009)

I usually take mine to about 165°...it takes about 2 hours.


----------

